# BE WARNED!



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

when my ps where younger and only about an inch i used to feed them jumbo blood worm, now that they are 3" i am upgrading and decided to clean one of my filters out, to my horror i found that the floss was TEAMING with tiny red worms, IMO i think these are baby blood worm, i hope these are gone in my new tank as i used some of the old gravel and they where to be found in there as well, just thought to share this with you guys who are considering using blood worm, they havent caused me any problems YET, but i dont like the idea of them being there!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

it has just come to my attention it could be monogenetic flukes? not sure what forum this should be in now?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://vicuna.us.itd.umich.edu/platyhelmin.../monogenea.html
http://www.fisheriesmanagement.co.uk/fish%20dieases/pa
http://www-class.unl.edu/bios112/14-web.pdf

these will give you info on the flukes.....maybe help you with identification..


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thanks crockeeper, only this site worked though








http://vicuna.us.itd.umich.edu/platyhelmin.../monogenea.html


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.fisheriesmanagement.co.uk/fish%...s/parasites.htm
http://www.bioweb.uwlax.edu/zoolab/Table_o...s_monogenea.htm

Try those...







hopefully they will work...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

Good call CrocKeeper.

They wouldn't be bloodworms in your filter. Bloodworms are the larval stage of the midge fly. In order for them to reproduce in your filter, they would have to grow up to adult midge flies, fly around, mate, and then return to your filter to lay eggs. Even then, I'm not sure the conditions are right in a tropical fishtank to do that.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

this should be moved to parasites etc, i think its fluke but the thread said its not here in the uk? they are 1-2mm and red and there is loads in the filter wool, what should i then do, they dont seem to be on my fish?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Do you have any good vets or universities near with parasitologists?
Maybe they can give you a positive ID


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

we got a vet, but wether they are good is another story????


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Disease, Injury and Parasite Forum_*


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

grosssssssss...............







try adding some salt and then turn the temperature up.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

salt wha???? RU CRAZAY??


----------

